# Is chicken feed poisonous for goats?



## Nab58 (May 8, 2016)

Or just not good for them to eat on a regular basis?

My 3 month old wethers keep breaking into the chicken run despite my efforts to keep them out. Today, they were so persistent and obnoxious I had to turn the hose on them to get them out of the chicken run. The little buggers turned right around and came back in before I could put the feed out of reach. I thought goats hard water??? I sprayed them hard for a good 10 seconds solid and up close before they retreated. UGh....I think I screamed every curse word I know!
I originally thought they'd be unable to get into the run if I closed the guillotine door down to Bly allow chickens but goats have not apparent aversion to commando crawling through an opening if there's something good in the other side.
I'm concerned they ate some chicken feed and would like to think its not poisonous.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Not poisonous, but can result in bloat if they consume enough. Bloat can be fatal if not treated right away. I don't keep my chicken feed in the run anymore, I keep it in the garage and carry it out to them. That way I can be sure I don't have problems. My friend just lost her wether a couple of months ago due to this problem. I figure a little extra work is worth it to keep them safe.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

Once they know it's in there you've got a daily battle on your hands. It will bloat them and long term consumption of it will contribute to urinary calculi, which can also kill them. Move the feed to a safe location.


----------



## Nab58 (May 8, 2016)

Thank you for the information and for sharing your experiences with chickens vs. goats. I didn't think this would be an issue as I was given the impression the goats eventually get so big they can't fit through the guillotine door. When the reality is actually once the goats know there's food in there they will do anything to get to it.
I don't want the goats in the coop at all because when they're in there (or have been in ther) the chickens won't go in. The goats have their place and the chickens have theirs.....don't they know that? 

On a seperate note....I was really surprised they kept coming back after being blasted with the hose. They won't go out when it's sprinkling rain but didn't seem phased when sprayed full blast with the hose. They do look a lot cleaner though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Keep them away from the chicken feed. It will kill them if they eat too much.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

toth boer goats said:


> Keep them away from the chicken feed. It will kill them if they eat too much.


Exactly. In this respect, you should treat chicken feed, and for that matter any other livestock concentrate; COB, sweetfeed, etc. as "poison". Given the chance, your goats will eat themselves sick on it.


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

Nab58 said:


> Thank you for the information and for sharing your experiences with chickens vs. goats. I didn't think this would be an issue as I was given the impression the goats eventually get so big they can't fit through the guillotine door. When the reality is actually once the goats know there's food in there they will do anything to get to it.
> I don't want the goats in the coop at all because when they're in there (or have been in ther) the chickens won't go in. The goats have their place and the chickens have theirs.....don't they know that?
> 
> On a seperate note....I was really surprised they kept coming back after being blasted with the hose. They won't go out when it's sprinkling rain but didn't seem phased when sprayed full blast with the hose. They do look a lot cleaner though.


Goats are the most food-motivated animal I have ever dealt with. Nothing is more important to them than getting that tasty treat. And you'll be amazed what they can fit through, even as adults, especially if they are used to doing it from baby-hood.

Just put a solid gate on the chicken run, and don't keep more feed in there than you have to. You really do not want to have to deal with bloat. I triple-protect my grain, so that even if I mess up, or something fails, they still can't get it. It is kept outside of the goat pen, and inside a sturdy rubbermaid tub, inside a latched shed. If they got into it, it could mean a very painful death.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

Advice given. You asked. Follow it to the letter and then some.


----------



## Nab58 (May 8, 2016)

Yes, I'm aware I asked. Ummmm... Thank you???

We installed a gate to prevent the goats from getting into the chicken run but allowing the chickens to fly over. We also installed hooks to hang the chicken feeders high and out of reach from the goats while we try out the goat-proofness of the gates.

Thank you to all who gave constructive advice. Not so much to those who just reprimanded.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Sounds like you're on the right track. Goats excel at finding ways to get into trouble; They certainly keep us on our toes!


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

Sorry if I spoke harshly, it was intended for emphasis, not reprimand. Keeping goats away from this kind of feed is critical and if not done can be tragic. Once again my apologies and good luck.


----------



## Nab58 (May 8, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## Thunder Mountain Rescue (Apr 16, 2021)

This is an issue for those who want their goats and chickens to roam around together, like we have at our rescue ranch - www.Facebook.com/VisitThunder

We installed a dog door with a "Goat Bar" to prevent the goats from getting at the chicken food. Problem solved. See:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1113636039136255


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good info.


----------

